# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Get IE Version

## Madboy

```
uses
  Registry;

function GetIEVersion(Key: string): string;
var
  Reg: TRegistry;
begin
  Reg := TRegistry.Create;
  try
    Reg.RootKey := HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE;
    Reg.OpenKey('Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer', False);
    try
      Result := Reg.ReadString(Key);
    except
      Result := '';
    end;
    Reg.CloseKey;
  finally
    Reg.Free;
  end;
end;


procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  ShowMessage('IE-Version: ' + GetIEVersion('Version')[1] + '.' + GetIEVersion('Version')[3]);
  ShowMessage('IE-Version: ' + GetIEVersion('Version'));
end;
```

----------


## alumu

>   ShowMessage('IE-Version: ' + GetIEVersion('Version')[1] + '.' + GetIEVersion('Version')[3]);

If IE Ver 10 will be released, this code cannot detect exact version.

----------

